# Let's talk protection.



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

What kind of case, if any, are you rocking on your Galaxy S III? I can't decide if I want one and if I do which one.
Also in this thread, screen protectors, anti-glare, regular or mirror? Pros vs Cons.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.seidioonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CSK3SSGS3K-GL

this case rocks. looks great, kickstand works great, has silicon and poly carbonate, is comfortable to hold and gives great protection.

if you don't like this particular one, at least check out seidios other stock, they're all pretty great.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I kinda laughed at the thread title. Sounded like something your father would say in your teen years Lmao. Anyways, I rock the ringke slim by rearth and an armor suit wet apply screen protector.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Diztronic TPC case, clear (makes the white look great IMO), using screen protector it came with. All for $12.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ballistic SG Maxx. It a nice case, easier to use than thevotterbox, but I ditched the stock plastic screen cover just like I did for the otter. They don't sit flush with the screen and let dust and dirt get underneath. So I put a HD invisishield on in place of the plastic one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Naked all the way ..phones arent meant to have cases.. ive never dropped or messed up my phones...knock on wood...gorrila glass dont scratch easy unless u stick it in your pocket with keys

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brandonr91 (Jul 19, 2012)

Using a spigen Argos white leather case. All leather, flip open screen flap. Fits like a glove and the leather is high quality. Get one for $45.00 on amazon. Also usi g spigen nano clear oleophobic screen protector, $12.00 amazon.

Sent from Galaxy S III using Tapatalk


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

no case for me, can't stand the feel of a case. if i drop and break it, i'll just buy a new one.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Whataya guys think of the Trident Aegis case? I'm getting that or the Seidio Active case before vacation next week

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the verizon back cover with the screen flap along with a belt horizontal pouch...

Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Just got back from the VZW store today to replace my White S3 with the Pebble Blue S3 and now ordered the dark blue Diztronic case


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the Incipio Silicrylic DualPro which I got from Verizon the blue version, also ordered the spigen curved crystal screen protector which I'm waiting to be shipped so currently have a basic screen protector from Verizon.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

+1 on the incipio dual case.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

holden45 said:


> I have the Incipio Silicrylic DualPro which I got from Verizon the blue version, also ordered the spigen curved crystal screen protector which I'm waiting to be shipped so currently have a basic screen protector from Verizon.


 Saw that one. Is it any good? I do a lot of outside work and I need some good protection.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Saw that one. Is it any good? I do a lot of outside work and I need some good protection.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I really like it because it's not to big but provides decent protection, and yes the ports aren't covered but not a big deal for me. Probably 1 hour after having the case my fiance daughter knocked the phone off the counter, nothing happened at all no issues to speak of. Not a lint collector and the back feels a little textured per say.


----------



## JeremytheIndian (Aug 5, 2011)

Another plus one on the Silicrylic... The name is dumb but the case is very nice. Like an Otterbox but without the extra (annoying to me) covers on every port. Very pleased with the fit and finish and I consider myself a bit picky when it comes to these things.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Raises hand for Silicrylic DualPro Shine, wife has a Speck case. Waiting for the SPG Curved Crystal to come out, if it does not work with the Speck case then will probably get the Ultra Nano protector.


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

mav3rick478 said:


> Raises hand for Silicrylic DualPro Shine, wife has a Speck case. Waiting for the SPG Curved Crystal to come out, if it does not work with the Speck case then will probably get the Ultra Nano protector.


Have you already ordered the curved crystal? I received an email from them yesterday saying it's been delayed till about mid august and for that they are sending me a stylus pen for free.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Using the matte black Diztronic case with pebble blue, thin and reasonable protection case of drop, had one on my nexus also.


----------



## sunNsnow (Jun 28, 2012)

Speck case (also a Case-Mate with kickstand). Speck is pretty sturdy around the frame but my only complaint is that the power and volume buttons are hard to push with this case.

The Case-Mate's kickstand seems pretty flimsy but the case itself is okay. Side buttons are easy to push with the case on and seems sturdy. FYI: the kickstand only works horizontally.

Over all, I prefer the Speck case. Feels tougher.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

fillyo said:


> Using the matte black Diztronic case with pebble blue, thin and reasonable protection case of drop, had one on my nexus also.


+1 I drop my phone maybe once or twice a year. It always scares me a bit, but its not enough to need a monster case. Just a bit of light drop protection to stop dings/scratches more than anything.


----------

